# Rest in Peace Autumn



## BSAR (Oct 28, 2009)

So I am staying home from school again today because I'm sick...And my mom just came in and told me that when she went to feed the bunnies around 9 this morning, Autumn was lying on her side, breathing lightly and she was unresponsive. And she hadn't ate her food from last night. 

My mom then said that she went back out around 10 and Autumn had passed away:tears2:. We don't know why....... 

I can't believe she's gone, last night I fed her and she seemed fine. She was going potty in her litter box. I should have cuddled her, as I hadn't seen her in four days being sick and all. 

Just last week I brought her up to the house and snuggled with her and she gave me bunny kisses for the first time.:inlove:She had so much fun that day.

Here are the last pictures I took of her last week.My sister is still at school and doesn't know so I will go say my last goodbyes when she gets home and we will bury Autumn.:tears2:


[align=center] 
















:rip:Rest inPeace Autumn. I will always love and miss you. Binky free baby girl!:inlove::bawl:
[/align]


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

So sorry Amanda...


----------



## BSAR (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 28, 2009)

ink iris: Binky Free at the Bridge Autumn :rainbow:


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 28, 2009)

Aw I am so sorry!! :hug:

BINKY FREE AUTUMN!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you girls. I know she was very well loved. Sometimes they hide their illnesses from us so that we can't tell until it's too late. Binky free, Autumn.


----------



## BSAR (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you.

I really want to get her cremated,I have the money to do it. But I was wondering if anyone on here had ever gotten their rabbit cremated and how much did it cost? I know the price depends where you go but I'd like to know the average cost.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh no this is awful! 
I'm so, so sorry! Sometimes they just go all of a sudden 
I hope Emily will be ok when she finds out :tears2:
Binky free Autumn xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 28, 2009)

Amanda I'm so sorry for your loss. It's breaking to lose a rabbit suddenly.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your concern, Grace. ((HUGS))
I am fine. It's very shocking and I can't believe she is gone. She did look fine last night when we fed her...I just don't really know what it could of been. She was only 4 years old, so I don't think it was old age. 

I hope it wasn't anything though, that could pass on to the others. Will be watching everybun else very carefully though.  

Thank you all.  

Emily


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 28, 2009)

Was she spayed? I seem to recall she had dead babies some months back? Maybe she had a female cancer? I lost my Candy to one, I was crushed.

RIP girl


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 28, 2009)

we're so sorry you lost Autumn, she looked just like our Commander Bun-Bun. We lost Bonny 2 months ago--she was fine when we left and when our son came over to feed everybody that night, she was laying on her side and not breathing. Don't know what happened as she showed no outward signs of anything either. It just happens. Binky free at the bridge little girl.:bunnyangel::rip:


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.



Binky Free Autumn ink iris:

 :rainbow:


----------



## BSAR (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone.

Yeah I thought that cancer might be why. Shewasn't spayed.She wasn't the one who had dead babies and almost died awhile back,that was Minnie. 

Does anyone know about cremating? I really don't want to bury her but if I have to I know the perfect spot, in the garden right outside my window.


----------



## Tam24927 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have had all of my babies cremated I am in Ohio and it is 60.00 to 100.00 depending on their weight. Our funeral home does a paw print and a hair clipping along with a tag for the box. It is very beautiful and you can keep you babies with you forever. Hope this helps. Binky Free Baby Girl.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 28, 2009)

"She wasn't the one who had dead babies and almost died awhile back,that was Minnie."

I knew Minnie was one, I just seem to recall Autumn getting in with your EL buck? I don't know why, I just have this memory of it and then she had a dead baby or something :/ My bad.


----------



## BSAR (Oct 28, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> "She wasn't the one who had dead babies and almost died awhile back,that was Minnie."
> 
> I knew Minnie was one, I just seem to recall Autumn getting in with your EL buck? I don't know why, I just have this memory of it and then she had a dead baby or something :/ My bad.


Oh yeah, the EL buck broke into her cage. The babies were dead yes, they were born on wire tho so could have frozen to death.


----------



## BSAR (Oct 28, 2009)

*Tam24927 wrote: *


> I have had all of my babies cremated I am in Ohio and it is 60.00 to 100.00 depending on their weight. Our funeral home does a paw print and a hair clipping along with a tag for the box. It is very beautiful and you can keep you babies with you forever. Hope this helps. Binky Free Baby Girl.



Thank you Tam.

I have decided to bury her outside my window and then plant some meaningful flowers on her grave this spring. 

I have money to cremate her but my mom says I should really save it since I already have to take some out for personal reasons and won't have much left after. And we don't know when we would be able to get the money to get her to the vet as its closed on the weekends. 

I really wishI could cremate her. But I am burying her with some pictures of her and me, my sis and Magic. And a letter I wrote to her.


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry Amanda. 

Binkie free Autumn!

ray::rainbow:
_***see you on the other side***_


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so sorry, unfortunately they leave us way too soon.

Dave


----------



## BSAR (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you Jim and Dave.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 29, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry  RIP little one.


----------



## BethM (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Autumn.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 29, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss,
binky free Autumn :angelandbunny:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been trying to figure out what to say ever since I first read this a few days ago. To be honest - I sat down and cried for y'all...I really liked Autumn a lot.

I'm so sorry for your loss - I wish I could say something that would help. 

Binky free Autumn....and have lots of fun at the bridge.


----------



## BSAR (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you Peg. :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry Amanda. Autumn was such a pretty girl 

I've had all my Bridge Bunnies cremated, but can't really remember how much it cost - sorry! I do know that when I got their ashes back, it felt like they were 'home', and that was a comfort.

Jan


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

:bunnyhug:

:Hugs & Healing Vibes:


----------



## BSAR (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you.

Autumn ended up getting buried out under our tree.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 13, 2009)

i know this is late but i havent been able to come into the rainbow bridge lately, but i wanted to offer my condolences for your loss. Binky Free


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sorry I haven't seen this till now. Im sorry for your loss. Binky free autumn.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------

